# Canon’s Customer Loyalty program



## Maru (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi Guys

I've heard about Canon’s Customer Loyalty program. How does it work! If I call them and explain my current camera situation {bought from Canon Store 8yrs Ago} do they provide extra discount! Do anyone have any experience on how to approach

Thanks
Maru


----------



## Jonathan Thill (Aug 21, 2020)

Never heard of that but there are CPS discounts on some items


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2020)

They work by giving you a small discount on a new camera or camera lens combination, 5-15%, something like that. I've used it at least twice when the discount was 20%.

Basically, you give them the model and serial number of your broken camera. They then offer a discount on the new one, that includes refurbished ones. They send you a prepaid return box or envelope for the old one. When I did it, it had the address of a recycle place. Once, they told me to just trash it.

I used to pickup broken old cheapo rebel SLR's at garage sales for a dollar. Then, when I wanted a camera, I called with the serial number of one. I have a couple of them around I think. The discount is not significant now. I get 10% off thru my employee discount plan, or a sales tax rebate from B&H which is about the same.

Call them and ask. I've heard that they are offering a bit higher discounts than they were 5 years ago when I stopped using the program.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2020)

BTW, don't expect that the R5 or R6 will be included. If it is, that would be a big change from their past practices.


----------



## Maru (Aug 21, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> BTW, don't expect that the R5 or R6 will be included. If it is, that would be a big change from their past practices.


Thanks ... Yes i need to get some discount on the 5D mkiv  .. Do I call CPS or Canon Store!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 21, 2020)

try this. Thats the general Canon number, so ask for the loyalty program. Let us know.


For complete information about the Canon Customer Loyalty program, contact Canon. In the U.S. the toll free number is *1-866-443-8002*.


----------



## Maru (Sep 27, 2020)

Called canon during the last week discount...they are offering 1999 { ongoing 2499} for 5dmkiv ..it was 2045 through coupons of Canon pricewatch so i decided to hold till October end..may be I will get less than 1999 ...no big loyalty discount on refurb ... 1470 through coupon of pricewatch and 1499 through loyalty... this is just for everyone to know on loyalty discount
I'll post more update in October but the discount they offered is good {if we dont have coupon etc at pricewatch}


----------



## darinf (Dec 18, 2020)

I just called 1 (866) 443-8002 for the Loyalty Program today. The R5 and R6 are not eligible for the discount since they are so new.
For other cameras, like the EOS-R, the discount is 20% for new cameras and 10% for refurbished cameras.


----------

